# Dog attack :(



## ihatework (6 July 2017)

My 7yo Manchester terrier was attacked this morning, it was quite nasty and she is currently in surgery but expected to recover fine.

I won't dwell on the circumstances here, I'm dealing with it and it's a situation I can avoid in future, but I'm quite concerned how this will affect her mentally.

I've only had her a year (she was a rehome) and whilst a very friendly sociable little thing, there has been some underlying nervousness/anxiety, particularly when meeting new big dogs. So I have always introduced her carefully and she has really started to gain confidence. I'm really worried this unprovoked attack will really set her back, suggestions on how to manage this going forwards?


----------



## CorvusCorax (6 July 2017)

Poor thing. I'd just start again to be honest and start building her back up slowly and with incremental distances and make it a positive thing for her. I'd expect it to be a bit messy and noisy at first and I'd definitely pick and choose where and with whom she works with in case of another bad experience. If it proves too stressful for her, at her She, I wouldn't push too hard and maybe just manage her exposure to big dogs if possible.
If she doesn't 'have to' meet them then I wouldn't force it.
My dog isn't Mr Personality with other large dogs that get into his personal space so I don't force him into social interactions he neither wants nor needs.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (6 July 2017)

am sure people with more experience will be along. I am sorry though, its wretched when it happens and I hope she's soon the mend.

When my old dog was attacked he didnt need surgery. he was a large dog attacked by an even larger one and I got him back out as soon as possible but in very controlled situations with dogs he knew. He was ok in the end (didnt have any prior nervousness) but never again went in for the sort of play that involved being pushed, he would just leave the situation. he wasnt playing with the dog that attacked him, that slipped its halti and went for him, bowled him over and bit his abdomen.

I guess alot depends on the extent of her injuries and therefore length of recovery. see how she is among dogs she knows and then see how she is in the vicinity of other dogs-but at a distance just to assess her first and build up from there.


----------



## ihatework (6 July 2017)

Thanks, I think the wound looks dramatic (she was picked up and shook, and virtually all the skin on one side of her stomach ripped off - think skinned rabbit look!), but it should be reasonably easily repaired. Just waiting on an update from the vets. She was remarkably calm after the incident but that's probably just shock. 
Time will tell I suppose. Luckily in a way she lives with a big but very gentle dog so hopefully that will help


----------



## Clodagh (6 July 2017)

I'm so sad to hear that, it must have been terrifying to watch, poor little girl. I hope she is soon physically recovered.


----------



## ihatework (6 July 2017)

I've been remarkably calm about the whole thing really, at the time I was just so focussed on a) kicking the other dog off her and then b) getting her to the vets that it didn't really sink in how much worse it could have been. She has come around from the GA  fine, is sporting 45 stitches and coming home this evening. Poor girlie.


----------



## Amye (6 July 2017)

I jut wanted to come on and say I'm really sad to hear about your poor pup. I hope she makes a speedy recovery and isn't too affected by it. Must have been a horrible ordeal for the both of you  

I would probably tackle it how others have advised. Once she's up to it, get her around dogs she knows and see what she's like then start slowly building up her confidence again with dogs outside.

Our whippet was once attacked by a GSD (not badly like your girl though) and he now gives most GSD's a wide berth and just avoids them. He's fine with all other dogs. Likewise, our female whippet was attacked/shown aggression a few times by the same BC where we used to live, she's now a bit funny about BC's with mostly black faces but is completely fine with everything else.


----------



## ponyparty (6 July 2017)

Your poor girl! I am a fellow Manchester Terrier owner - are you on the British Manchester Terrier Fan Page on FB? They might be able to give you more specific advice, as the breed can be nervy already without the added trauma of such a severe attack! 
As the others have said, I'd introduce her to seeing other dogs in a low pressure environment - from far away at first, plenty of positive reinforcement for non-nervous behaviour. Gradually (over the course of a few days, even weeks if that's what it takes) getting closer - but only get closer to calm, friendly dogs. She may always hold a grudge against that particular type of dog - mine doesn't like chocolate labs after having a scrap with the ones at my yard when he was a naughty, entire, teenage-phase hooligan! 
What has the other owner had to say about it? Hope they are offering to pay vets bills :-/ it's every dog owner's worst nightmare, I really feel for you!


----------



## Chiffy (6 July 2017)

So so sorry to read this. I hate them having a bad experience even without injury. We used to have a Manchester many years ago, such smart little dogs.
Do your best at least for a while, of not letting her get in stressful situation. The hardest part for you will be to keep calm yourself and not be overprotective as they pick up on that. Easier said than done. Best wishes, let us know how she gets on.


----------



## TheOldTrout (7 July 2017)

Bless her, hope she recovers quickly.
After one of our JRTs was attacked, the vet advised walking her little and often, to prevent her from stiffening up. We found this was the best thing for the dog psychologically too, building confidence back up a little at a time.


----------



## gunnergundog (7 July 2017)

How's your dog doing today?


----------



## ihatework (7 July 2017)

gunnergundog said:



			How's your dog doing today?
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for asking 
She is sore and quiet but has eaten and done her business. Back to the vets later for a check up. I need to investigate surgical suits so she can loose the cone of shame!
Here she is catching some early morning rays with me at breakfast


----------



## CorvusCorax (7 July 2017)

Poor girlie. She does not like the cone of shame


----------



## MotherOfChickens (7 July 2017)

bless her, thats a fair few stitches. Has she been alright with Milo?


----------



## ponyparty (7 July 2017)

Oh bless her! 
The trouble with Mannies is they are so bloomin flexible and have such long noses, they have to have a really long cone of shame so they can't still reach to lick! 
I got some outgrown babygros for Frank when he had his balls off. If you have any friends with kids/older babies, see if they can donate a few  
I want to post a pic of Frank looking ridic in his babygro, when I have more time later... teehee


----------



## chillipup (7 July 2017)

Blimey ihw, that is an awful lot of stitches, so sorry for your little girl and you. I hope she makes a complete recovery both mentally and physically. Sorry I can't offer any advice but I'm sure with your dedicated care and understanding her future can be bright again.


----------



## Amye (7 July 2017)

Awww bless her! That is a lot of stitches   Hope she makes a speedy recovery!


----------



## FinnishLapphund (7 July 2017)

I hope the recovery goes as swiftly as possible, and that you find something else which works for her, so that she doesn't need to wear the cone. 

If you worry about that it will have made her nervous around/nearby unknown large dogs, perhaps consider buying an Adaptil collar, to hopefully help her feel a bit more relaxed.


----------



## ihatework (7 July 2017)

We have just been to the vets and encountered a couple of dogs with no issue, so fingers crossed with a bit of sensible stage management it won't be too big an issue.

Great baby grow idea! I actually bought a surgical vest while at vets, will get it refunded by the dog owners anyway.


----------



## Clodagh (7 July 2017)

Poor little mite. She can lie in the sun and recover.


----------



## splashgirl45 (7 July 2017)

what a horrible thing to have happened.  thas alot of stitches for a smaller dog, she looks lovely BTW,  hope she will be happier without the cone of shame and gets well soon.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (7 July 2017)

Poor little mite! We had problem dogs next door, unfortunately it really traumatised all our dogs because you never knew just when they were all going to come out and start attacking and/or being aggressive - there was one awful time when our little terrier was a pup when all three dogs were on to him biting and attacking him, we were very lucky that they didn't kill him. Stupidly I believed the feckless owner when she persistently said "she's soooohh sorry, it won't happen again" (it did). We should've told the dog warden, but because it was a neighbour, just didh't.

I would now though. In fact when her dogs came out and went for my horses when friend and I were riding past there, I did tell the Dog Warden, you can only take so much and that was it. I found the DW very understanding, wish I'd done it years ago.

Think you should tell someone OP. I think you're being remarkably calm given the circumstances. I'd be angry, bleddi angry if that were my dog, and it could so easily have been.

Unfortunately the repeated incidents made my dogs very insecure, and made THEM aggressive to other dogs as they figured that their best way of defence was attack, and once that pattern is established then its a very difficult way back. Feel so sorry for your little one. Wish I could offer suggestions. 

Hope she's better soon and that you'll somehow get her confidence back, but PLEASE please please tell the Dog Warden, or whoever. This owner must learn to control their dog.


----------



## Chiffy (7 July 2017)

Just sending best wishes to your dear little Manchester. The picture made me quite nostalgic for the little girl we had years ago. She looks very accepting of the cone. Our lurcher was put in one once by a Vet and she just would not move or sit down. After an hour of standing, I am afraid I gave in and took it off!


----------



## Moobli (7 July 2017)

So sorry to hear about the attack on your dog.  It must have been a terrifying experience for you both.  That is a lot of stitches for a relatively small dog.  If she was a fairly robust character, friendly to other dogs before this incident then with sensible management it probably won't take her too long to have her confidence built back up again.  However, if she was nervous of strange dogs then it may take a long time for her to get back to normal.  I wouldn't push meeting lots of dogs for the time being, but try to keep all interactions as positive as possible and ensure she doesn't find herself in a position of vulnerability.

I hope the other dog owner has offered to pay the costs involved.


----------



## gunnergundog (7 July 2017)

Having met other dogs it sounds like she is going to be psychologically okay (so long as you keep your cool!), or at least to have the building blocks for you to build on for the future which is good news.  

Not too sure what the full extent of her injuries are but treat her like a horse - get a physio involved: ultrasound, magnetopulse etc etc

 Best of British!


----------



## TheOldTrout (8 July 2017)

How is she today?


----------



## Dizzydancer (8 July 2017)

So sorry to hear of your dogs attack. 
Agree with others get her out socialising as soon as possible. 

I have a lab (1yr old) who was attacked as a puppy (requiring the vet) and then had had a few minor incidents since then however none of these so serious, all happened as she and the other dogs were off lead. 
Weirdly my dog is actually ok with other dogs when off lead but when on lead if another dog shows any dominance (head over hers or in her face too much) she gets quite snarly and will snap I think she like someone else said has now gone into if your going to attack I'm going to get in there first and I think if she is off lead she feels she can run away where as on lead she feels trapped! 
She is fine with dogs she knows and also fine with all the gundogs but they are used to being in close together and tend not to have aggression (or atleast the ones we know).

Good luck hopefully yours will be ok, mine was ok after the first initial attack but when she has had multiple incidents she has been upset by it. She is very submissive which I don't think helps the situation as she meets another dog and rolls over so is an easy target


----------



## ihatework (9 July 2017)

Stinky Manchester this morning. Back to the vets and admitted to hit it with IV Abs in an attempt to stop it breaking down! Poor girl


----------



## MotherOfChickens (9 July 2017)

oh no, hope this nails it quickly


----------



## Tiddlypom (9 July 2017)

Oh heck, I hope the ab's can sort this pronto.


----------



## Clodagh (9 July 2017)

ihatework said:



			Stinky Manchester this morning. Back to the vets and admitted to hit it with IV Abs in an attempt to stop it breaking down! Poor girl
		
Click to expand...

Oh no. Fingers crossed.


----------



## ponyparty (10 July 2017)

Oh no! How is she today? Wishing her all the best for a speedy recovery!


----------



## TheOldTrout (10 July 2017)

Any news?


----------



## TheOldTrout (10 July 2017)

Any news?


----------



## ihatework (10 July 2017)

She is admitted for the foreseeable 
Looks like the wound is going to break down, she needs to be under close supervision. They are just getting swabs analysed and will then decide if they will cut away more skin and restitch or if they will open everything back up and treat as an open wound. Poor girl, she is quite bright apparently so that's good. Will pop in after work this evening to see her.


----------



## Amye (10 July 2017)

I'm so sorry to hear that!  I hope the vets can sort her out as quick as possible and she doesn't have to be in for too long


----------



## TheOldTrout (10 July 2017)

Sounds like she's in good hands, at least. Fingers crossed for a good recovery.


----------



## Moobli (10 July 2017)

Oh no   I hope the IV abs do their job really quickly and so she is home soon.


----------



## SEL (10 July 2017)

Just read this thread - I really hope your poor dog starts to get better soon.

I'm not a dog owner (spend too much time out of the house) but I'm surprised at how many of you have had dogs attacked. People's lack of training of their dogs astonishes me. Am I just being naive?


----------



## ponyparty (10 July 2017)

Oh no, bless her. Sending healing vibes her way. Hope she's coping ok with being kept in at the vets and gets to come home soon


----------



## MotherOfChickens (10 July 2017)

sorry to hear this, hope the ab's kick in pronto.


----------



## chillipup (10 July 2017)

Sorry to hear your girl has had to be admitted to the vets, I do hope she gets better soon. Healing vibes coming her way from me too.


----------



## splashgirl45 (10 July 2017)

lots of healing vibes from me too.....hope she is home soon.


----------



## MyBoyChe (10 July 2017)

Bless her, vibes from me for a speedy recovery.  Horrid thing to happen and I know you dont want to dwell but is the other dogs owner stepping up to the plate?


----------



## ihatework (14 July 2017)

Okay, this is now going to be the long game unfortunately. A large part of the wound site has died and she is in under GA for debridement today. There isn't enough healthy skin to stitch it back together so it will mean managing an open wound.

So my thoughts have turned to how best to keep her in as sterile a condition as possible. I have a large playpen on order to go in the house to contain her. Will buy some Lino to go on the floor for easy cleaning. 
Bedding wise she will need something that can be changed daily. Bearing in mind she is a little bony snugly creature vet suggested deep shredded paper - thoughts on this?

Would stick to wound site, but could easily be picked off with tweasers. Could try covering with a cotton sheet that could get washed daily? Need to avoid fluffy/fleece type things that trap dirt and hair


----------



## TGM (14 July 2017)

So sorry to hear about your dog IHW   Bedding wise could you use a pillow and buy/borrow a couple of pillow protectors and pillow cases.  Pop the pillow in the pillow protector and slip the pillow case over the top.  The case and protector can be changed and washed daily.  The protector should stop anything seeping through to the pillow itself.


----------



## ihatework (14 July 2017)

TGM said:



			So sorry to hear about your dog IHW   Bedding wise could you use a pillow and buy/borrow a couple of pillow protectors and pillow cases.  Pop the pillow in the pillow protector and slip the pillow case over the top.  The case and protector can be changed and washed daily.  The protector should stop anything seeping through to the pillow itself.
		
Click to expand...

Great shout. In fact I've upgraded the idea to a single duvet, waterproof protector and cotton duvet cover!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (14 July 2017)

******, sorry to hear this-poor Gladys.


----------



## ponyparty (14 July 2017)

ihatework said:



			Great shout. In fact I've upgraded the idea to a single duvet, waterproof protector and cotton duvet cover!
		
Click to expand...

Was about to say, duvet would be better as Mannies love to cocoon themselves..! Mine would end up UNDER the pillow if that's all he had 

Very sorry to hear that the wound has turned out this way - wishing her all the best for a speedy recovery. Have no experience of treating wounds like this so not really got any better suggestions... How is she in herself? My main worry would be stopping them from tearing around like loons - maybe invest in some treat dispensing toys and doggy puzzles to keep that busy little brain active and wear her out without the need for strenuous exercise, during the healing process. Fingers crossed it won't take too long.


----------



## ihatework (14 July 2017)

ponyparty said:



			Was about to say, duvet would be better as Mannies love to cocoon themselves..! Mine would end up UNDER the pillow if that's all he had 

Very sorry to hear that the wound has turned out this way - wishing her all the best for a speedy recovery. Have no experience of treating wounds like this so not really got any better suggestions... How is she in herself? My main worry would be stopping them from tearing around like loons - maybe invest in some treat dispensing toys and doggy puzzles to keep that busy little brain active and wear her out without the need for strenuous exercise, during the healing process. Fingers crossed it won't take too long.
		
Click to expand...

Thankfully she is a lazy wotsit at the best of times, so seems to quite enjoy having an excuse to sleep 23.5h a day!!!


----------



## ponyparty (14 July 2017)

ihatework said:



			Thankfully she is a lazy wotsit at the best of times, so seems to quite enjoy having an excuse to sleep 23.5h a day!!!
		
Click to expand...

Lucky you, mine is completely loco! He's only 2 though. 
Hope she's bearing up OK anyway, they're sensitive little dogs but they're also surprisingly tough - keep us updated on how she's getting on


----------



## TGM (14 July 2017)

ihatework said:



			Great shout. In fact I've upgraded the idea to a single duvet, waterproof protector and cotton duvet cover!
		
Click to expand...

Even better - I must confess it didn't occur to me that you could get duvet protectors as well - duh!


----------



## TheOldTrout (14 July 2017)

Good luck and I hope she recovers.


----------



## Clodagh (14 July 2017)

Oh no, nightmare scenario. I do hope it can now improve. Is it her side or her underneath?


----------



## splashgirl45 (14 July 2017)

sorry to hear this news,  lots of healing vibes on your way.....


----------



## MurphysMinder (14 July 2017)

Poor little girl.  Wishing her a  speedy recovery.


----------



## ScottyJ (18 July 2017)

I am hoping your little one is okay?


----------



## ihatework (18 July 2017)

Thank you for asking ScottyJ!
Yes looking very positive now. The debridement went well and the wound is filling in with healthy tissue, change if ABs and now no sign of infection. 
She got signed off by the vets last night, so it's down to me now to dress and manage wound - we are probably a few weeks of complete healing but the end is in sight!! Gladys says thank you


----------



## TGM (18 July 2017)

Glad to hear she is on the mend now!


----------



## TheOldTrout (18 July 2017)

ihatework said:



			Thank you for asking ScottyJ!
Yes looking very positive now. The debridement went well and the wound is filling in with healthy tissue, change if ABs and now no sign of infection. 
She got signed off by the vets last night, so it's down to me now to dress and manage wound - we are probably a few weeks of complete healing but the end is in sight!! Gladys says thank you
		
Click to expand...

Great news! You must be so relieved.


----------



## Clodagh (18 July 2017)

Phew. I have been thinking about her.


----------



## splashgirl45 (18 July 2017)

thats a relief,  good luck


----------



## Moobli (18 July 2017)

What a relief.  Glad she is on the mend.


----------



## ponyparty (18 July 2017)

Hooray, glad to hear the wound is healing well. Best of luck with it over the next few weeks, hope she is back to normal in no time at all


----------



## Amye (19 July 2017)

Just caught up on this - Glad to hear the good news that she's back with you! Hopefully she'll be all patched up soon! Hope she's doing well today


----------

